# smoke detector locations



## JayHawkInspector (Jul 30, 2010)

I posted some photographs of some smoke detector locations and would like some feedback from code professionals and informed individuals. Before this single family dwelling was even built, during plan check I informed the builder of the correct locations and even provided him with accurate documentation informing him of the correct locations and this is what it amounted to.

View attachment 1378


View attachment 1379


View attachment 1378


View attachment 1379


/monthly_2010_07/SDC11907.jpg.c570d06e7c62b5e7957bb20f9c858ea8.jpg

/monthly_2010_07/SDC11909.jpg.6bc0f0edb82b7cbcd57a1e1230bc86d9.jpg


----------



## north star (Jul 30, 2010)

** * **

*JayHawkInspector,*

*Are the locations in your pics. installed according to the manufacturer'*

*instructions, and in accordance with Section R313 in the IRC ?*



*FWIW, I don't think that the smoke detector / alarm in the 2nd pic.*

*will function properly being located next to the Return Air register.*

** * **


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm HOPING that's a return register and not supply.  If it's supply it definitely will not work right.

Also, what's on the other side of the door?  A hallway or the stairs to the basement?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 30, 2010)

Smoke alarms should not be installed within 3 ft of the following:

the door to a kitchen, the door to a bathroom containing a tub or shower, forced air supply or return ducts used for heating or cooling, ceiling or whole house ventilating fans, or other high air flow areas.

In NFPA 72 Section A.5.7.5.3.2, it also states that smoke detectors are not to be installed in the path of a register’s air stream. A.5.7.5.3.3 goes further by providing a chart that correlates air movement with smoke detector spacing. Section 5.7.4 on HVAC systems also sets the spacing at 3 feet between smoke detectors and air registers and air diffusers.


----------



## peach (Jul 30, 2010)

Is that first picture a tray ceiling or cathedral ceiling of some sort? If so, the smoke detector needs to be in the upper part of the ceiling (at least 4" from the peak).  Besides being in NFPA 72 (11.5, I think), that's where the manufacturer's say to put them.

Within 3' of a register, they need to be equivalent to a duct detector - not a standard residential smoke detector.


----------

